# Hi from Temecula, CA



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

hello all the way from san diego, Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to BeeSource Tomson !


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

The book "Beekeeping for Dummies" might be a good start to at least hit the ground running. This site is a great resource. Also recommend "The Hive and the Honeybee" as well as a seemingly endless Youtube videos from some very knowledgeable folks.


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and to beekeeping! Good luck this season!


----------



## Tomson (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone near Temecula area that might want to connect or have a suggestion on a local club?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## DavidP (May 27, 2009)

Tomson said:


> Anyone near Temecula area that might want to connect or have a suggestion on a local club?


There's always the orange county beekeepers association. Not sure of any nearer I"m afraid. They meet in the Orange county fairgrounds.
http://www.ocbeekeepers.org/


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome!You'll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting....... all the time!


----------

